# Successful ICSI treatment



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi! DH and I are aged 41 and 40 and need ICSI treatment. Can anyone please recommend good clinics at home or abroad or on the other hand can anyone please advise which clinics to be avoided at all costs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

did you get it posted alright ?


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Yes thanks sweetchilli, that's it on now!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good luck hun i hope you get some answers , if you dont there are clinics and reviews on the main board


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Briege ,i had 3 cycles of ivf in total with the successful cycle @ Lister in London .I cannot recommend it highly enough EVEN if i hadnt got a positive result ,the clinic just seems to be more progressive and does things a bit different than the 2 local clinics here that i attended even down to embryo transfere ,i always had a very difficult transfere here but over there they used ultrasound scanner on my tummy to help guide the doctor and make sure the wee embies were in correct place .Im not sure how you responed to the meds at rfc ...did you get many eggs?? That was one of my main problems poor response only one egg collected @ RFC two @ Origin ,anyways what im trying to say is that the Lister specialise in treating older women and those like me who dont respond well to the drugs and they still are one of the top clinics in uk even taking on difficult cases that certain other clinics may turn away.If you are thinking of cycling again def do a lot of research into the clinic ,i found this site excellent for that .Another clinic with a good reputation is the Jimemed in Istanbul ,Turkey if your willing to travel ,they do complete package price which includes hotel accomadation.
Good luck with the searching ,any questions just ask   
Emma


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Emak
Thanks for replying in such detail to my post! You're a wee dote! 
While I didn't particularly enjoy the nasal sprays or the injections and had bad headaches during ICSI tx at RFC, a total of 8 eggs were collected and 2 embies were transferred which were rated 7B and 8B. 
DH doesn't want us to travel beyond Ireland, England, Scotland or Wales for tx and my GP doesn't recommend it either. 
I am waiting on word from Origin re consultation appt. 
How much was ICSI tx in Lister?


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ya ,it doesnt look like you have a problem with response to the drugs thankfully  ,im not quite sure how much icsi would be as i had ivf but i do know its quite a bit more expensive than ivf ,i will include a link to their website you can have a wee look ,all i will say is that everything is individually priced ie each blood test ,scan etc so can mount up and also travel costs to/in London are expensive also .You may find that you are happy with Origin ,at least its a lot handier.
http://www.ivf.org.uk/the-lister-fertility-clinic/

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I found Origin to be good, even if my tx hadn't have worked I feel I would have went back to them, they tailored my drugs to suit me and as Emak said in prev post, they are handy to travel too. There have been a few girls on here be sucessful with them in the last couple of months, and quite a few sets of twins!


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again
Thanks for replying to my post. Will call Origin tomorrow again and go on the Lister website too re tx and take things from there! Take care!


----------

